# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  اخطاء الشباب في الموضة

## عمر عمان

اخطاء الشباب في الموضة و اختيار الملابس



1. الجوارب والصنادل
من قرر بأن هذا المنظر مقبول؟ يبدو أن الرجال الذين يرتدون هذه الموضة يبردون بسرعة أو يريدون أن يأتي الصيف بسرعة، ولكن ارتداء الجوارب مع الصندل لن يغير الطقس أي كان. لذلك قرر الآن هل أنت تشعر بالبرد أو الحر، إذا كنت تشعر بالبرد فالصندل والجوارب لن تقيك من البرد، أما إذا كنت تشعر بالحر فلا بد انك تمزح، هل تعتقد أن الصندل المغطى بالجوارب سيخفف من حرارة جسمك، راجع نفسك!

2. ربطات العنق، والقمصان،
لا ادري ما الطرافة في ارتداء ربطة عنق تحتوي على وجوه باسمة، ولا قميص عليه فيلة طائرة، اترك هذه الموضة وابتعد عن المتجر كله الذي يبيع مثل هذه القطع.

3. العلامات التجارية
إذا كنت تعمل لدى شركة التصميم لما لا ولكن هل تريد حقاً أن تمشي وتعلن للشركة المصممة هكذا! على العموم ارتداء القمصان، والبدلات التي تظهر العلامة التجارية للمصمم لا يعتبر موضة أبداً.

4. حقائب الظهر في المكتب
على الرغم من أناقة البدله، وربطة العنق والحذاء، يضع بعض الرجال حقيبة على ظهورهم عند الذهاب للعمل، وتفكر في الأمر، لماذا؟ حقاً إلا يوجد حقائب يد كفاية أم يعشق هؤلاء الرجال ذكريات المدرسة. إذا كنت ترتدي ثياب رياضية اشتري حقيبة رياضية وإلا اترك هذه الحقيبة بعيدا.

----------


## down to you

صحيح

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حلوووووووووين وانا بلاحظ منهم كم شغله على الشباب ..

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

فيه منهم اشياء عادية مو سلبية

----------

